

Malcolm Gladwell on the Trick to Building Self-Confidence as an Entrepreneur - Kona_Company
http://www.inc.com/graham-winfrey/malcolm-gladwell-on-the-trick-to-building-self-confidence.html

======
pulkitpulkit
Interestingly this also supports the argument that Peter Thiel made in Lecture
5 of the Startup Class (by YC at Stanford) to avoid competitive markets or to
focus on a niche of the market that doesn't contain any direct competitors

